# Category 2 or 3 three point mounted snowblower



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Does anyone use a 3 point mount snowblower? I am curious how an 8 footer would work on my 4430 Deere. Anyone have any luck with em? If so what make or model?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey ben70b, I have a three point snow blower on my tractor. It sure moves the snow And can swing and blow into tight radius areas... just beware of where the front of your tractor is, as you will be bombing around backwards! Also, get yourself a snowsuit, and a perhaps a full face snowmobile helmet as you will get buried in the cab...... unless you have the enclosed cab on your 4430.
I can swing my discharge chute from side to side with the remotes, but I have to manually change the discharge lip to direct the height and distance of the discharge... I would sure find this function to be a lot handier if it was equipped with an actuator.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Who makes your snow blower pogo?


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine is a Meteor, built in Southern Ontario by MK Martin. It's a 6 footer and works well for me... except for the part were I have to back up into the discharged snow!! 









The closest dealer down your way would be ACI Distribution Inc. in St. Charles Missouri. 
They also make a pull behind, and a front mounted unit with a hydraulic tank and pump that mounts on the three point hitch....but they sure look expensive!


----------



## 46mech (Jun 26, 2008)

ben70,

Like pogo, I have the Meteor. Mine is a 75 inch with the hydraulic chute. Since my bucket is the skidsteer quick attach type, if I had it to do again, I'd probably try to spring for a skidsteer mounted blower. My blower moves a lot of snow, but my body isn't as flexible these days so it would be real nice to drive forward while blowing snow. To convert mine now I'd have to spend over a thousand $$.


----------

